# Maxx and his blanket I made him :)



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

This blanket I crocheted for him. It took me forever to get done!! He loves it  but won't give it to him unsupervised until the teething stops.  and I will have it to always remember him by!! 









The actual blanket. Lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, you really love your dog! What a nice blanket. We really have some talented members here; you with your crocheting and Vaks with her knitting. I envy your skills.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Wow, you really love your dog! What a nice blanket. We really have some talented members here; you with your crocheting and Vaks with her knitting. I envy your skills.


Aw thank you!! Yes i do  I taught myself when I was on 23 weeks of bed rest when I was pregnant with my youngest daughter. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice!!! Lucky dog!


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's awesome! The best I can crochet is a triangle-shaped hand-sized blanket. Yeah. I'm awesome...haha


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful blanket for a handsome boy!


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

burdock87 said:


> That's awesome! The best I can crochet is a triangle-shaped hand-sized blanket. Yeah. I'm awesome...haha


Lol when I first started I could only crochet a granny square. Haha Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Beautiful blanket for a handsome boy!


Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Very nice!!! Lucky dog!


Thank you Lillie  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

